# WHat is food grade beeswax



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

All real beeswax is "food grade" unless it has had foreign substances mixed in. Consider that "comb honey" is a combination of beeswax and honey, and is certainly "food grade".

Having said that, wax from rendered _brood _comb, which may contain some amount of miticides/pesticides if you treat your bees would not be my choice for "food grade". Also note that you really don't know what is in _foundation _wax, unless that wax is exclusively from your own hives.


----------



## garlicbee (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, will melt down some honey cappings to use as food grade... That should be safe!


----------

